# lace monitors in SA



## RELLIK81 (Oct 9, 2009)

hey guys
i was just wondering if there is anyone in SA that has any Lace monitors in outdoor enclosures??
i want to get one and put it in a bird aviary ....i know ill need to supply some sort of heating but unsure how id do this...especially if it rains.....

any help would be great


----------



## adelherper (Oct 9, 2009)

i also looking for info


----------



## larks (Oct 9, 2009)

I keep my lace monitors outdoors in SA with no extra heat and they are doing really well.


----------



## pythons-rock! (Oct 9, 2009)

I've known keepers here in Adelaide whom keep lacies outdoors, in fact many keepers keep large monitors outdoors here. Not always is the best constructed enclosures, as on occasions these lizards have been found roaming Adelaide metro suburbs having escaped, and calls to fauna rescue to come collect 'goannas' are thought to be the ignorant public rounding up a large blue tounge!
Cleland Wildlife Park houses their lacies outdoors in a pit with a dry heat box with no dramas. The species is also found close to Adelaide on the Murray and in the southern Flinders so the climate is agreeable to southern bloodline specimens. If you read 'Keeping and Breeding Australian Lizards' edited by Mike Swan it'll answer all questions


----------



## RELLIK81 (Oct 9, 2009)

oh ok...i thought they would need some supplimentry heat.....


----------



## andyh (Oct 9, 2009)

They do great outdoors here without heating as long as they are dry over winter they`ll be fine, I keep some and they even bred last year


----------



## RELLIK81 (Oct 10, 2009)

im considering getting goulds instead of lacies....they dont get quite as big .....


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 10, 2009)

I love lacies because they get so big!
Does anyone rent with all these animals? I have like half a dozen tanks around the place with no problems, but don't know how ill go with a lacie in a massive aviary out the back. 
A big goulds could get as big as an average lacie anyway.


----------



## RELLIK81 (Oct 10, 2009)

yeah i like lacies aswell ....im not sure yet .....ill see when i built the enclosure


----------



## RELLIK81 (Oct 10, 2009)

anyone know of what size enclosure i should put my hatchling lacie/goulds in before they go out into the outdoor aviary??
its obvious they woudnt go outside till they were a bit older and bigger....


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 10, 2009)

They need different enclosures really. Lacies like to climb and spend quite some time up in the branches, whereas goulds are pretty much only on the ground (unless anyone can correct me here) and they like to dig.

I am going to build a 6x3x2 for my lacie and plan to house it in there for about a year and a half before moving it outside. Not sure how you would go with a goulds outside in Adelaide with no additional heating.


----------



## RELLIK81 (Oct 10, 2009)

from what ive read goulds are found all over adelaide....my mate gets them on his property all the time.....im prob gonna go for a lacie....cuz i know ill get a goulds and wish i went straight for the lacie.....


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 10, 2009)

I have had a spencers monitor before, who was an eating machine, and an awesome monitor, but I like the lacies too much so I sold him to make room for one.
Its funny because im really not a fan of the bells phase and they seem to sell for much more than the standard lacies.
Where you going to get one from? Im interested to find some good breeders here in SA. I see a lot for sale, but very few are good looking.


----------



## RELLIK81 (Oct 10, 2009)

im not sure yet...im gonna build the indoor enclosure first then get one....while its growing ill build a outdoor enclosure and get it the way i want it


----------



## RELLIK81 (Oct 10, 2009)

was it easy to get your advanced permit to keep lacies....was there any special requirements you needed??
i still have to get mine and want to get it before i start to build my enclosure so that way if i dont get the permit i dont waste money on building the enclosure


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 10, 2009)

What are the dimensions?


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 10, 2009)

I got my advanced licence for my freshwater croc, which they are a bit stricter about. 
Sonya from Parks and Wildlife did give me a hard time about the croc, but i just answered her questions the best way I could and it was all approved. 
Im sure now that I have my class 3 licence, getting a Lace monitor will be much easier to get endorsed. 
You should be fine getting it, you are a mature adult, with experience keeping other reptiles, and no history with Parks and Wildlife (?). Why would they not give it to you?

They told me the application would take 6 weeks to approve. I rang them 3 days after i put it in the mail asking them how it was going, she emailed me some additional questions, i answered them straight away, and the application was approved in under a week. 
Very professional IMO.

If you have any more questions, or need someone with a specialist license to be your referee when you do apply (as you will need one), throw me a PM, im happy to assist.


----------



## RELLIK81 (Oct 10, 2009)

yeah no history with parks and wildlife just unsure if there was any critiria for it is all...etc first aid cert etc....


----------



## adelherper (Oct 10, 2009)

i got mine approved for croc reall easy pretty much just went in there said i wonted croc and bam aproved


----------



## RELLIK81 (Oct 10, 2009)

lol hoping it is that easy.....did you have to do first aid cert or anything for a croc?


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 10, 2009)

Nope, only for Vens.

I didnt think they liked the fact I am only 22 and have only been keeping reptiles for just over a year.


----------



## RELLIK81 (Oct 10, 2009)

yeah....ill prob get mine in the new year so i only have to pay half fee.....


----------



## adelherper (Oct 10, 2009)

ive been keeping reptiles for 10yrs mayb thats why it was easy and i got good refference


----------



## ozziepythons (Oct 10, 2009)

Although its a bit off topic of keeping these guys captive in Adelaide, heres a pic of a lacie I found at Mt Remarkable National Park, 3 hours north of Adelaide. The park has heaps of them lumbering about.


----------



## cougars (Oct 10, 2009)

Gorge Wildlife Park have a couple in a outdoor aviary. cool looking animals


----------



## RELLIK81 (Oct 11, 2009)

come to think about it i do remember seeing monitors in a aviary when i was at gorge wildlife park....dint click to me at the time what sort of monitor they were.....


----------

